# Sticky  So Who Are We & What Else Do We Do?



## Shiny

*So Who Are We?*

We are an independent Insurance Broker based in Swindon, noted for our speciality in the commercial insurance market place and were established in 1999. Whilst we are part of the Coversure group (which has 90 or so offices around the UK), we are an individually owned business so benefit from personal touch of a small business but have the buying power of nationwide group.

There is myself (Lloyd aka Shiny  ), my business partner Syd and our trusted employee Jayne. Both Syd and I have worked in high street Brokers since we left school over 25 years ago and I've worked with Jayne since I was 16!

There is where we differ from many other places, when you phone you will always to speak to one of the three of us, we are all passionate about what we do (even after all these years) and we always put our customer's needs first. Syd & I own the business, so when a commercial customer speaks to us, they can rest assured that we already have an understanding of what running a business is all about and, if decisions need to be made, we can make them there and then with having to refer to a manager!

Those that have spoken to us will know that we aren't into the hard sell; we give good honest advice and always try to tailor an affordable package that fits a customer's needs.

I'm mad about cars and have been mad about cleaning them ever since i bought my first car at 17. Fate kind of took a hold of things and 5 years ago I started working with members of the valeting industry to get valeting recognised as a serious professional trade and change Insurers' archaic attitude towards valeters. Our first scheme was then released which was way ahead of anything on the market and this has gone from strength to strength with the scheme developing as my knowledge and understanding of valeting & detailing developed over the last 5 years.

I'm only on three forums in a "business" capacity, which is Detailing World and two other valeting forums. As such, *DW members are extremely valued *by us as customers. I also feel part of the community here (the missus would say I spend too much time on here) and try to contribute where I can on a personal level, especially where insurance help is needed.

We aren't just valeting/detailing Brokers and I've been asked many times what else we do, so it was suggested that it is about time I put up some information -

*Valeting & Detailing Liability Insurance - EXCLUSIVE Scheme*

For those that haven't read it, details of our scheme can be found here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231099

There is nothing that compares to this on the market in terms of cover or value for money, a side by side comparison with any other policy available elsewhere will show just how innovative and good our policy is. This has been written specifically for valeters/detailers, by me, using my knowledge of the industry and with valuable input from some key members of the detailing industry. All I will say is be very wary of alternative providers. The majority are very restrictive in the types of vehicles you can work on and service indemnity and/or damage to items worked upon is not generally covered. Also, nearly all "Tradesman" type policies which most Insurers provide for valeters exclude any work at home or your own business premises.

But the biggest problem I found when researching this was Insurers' total lack of understanding of the type of work actually carried out. One major UK insurer stated that they considered a valeter as "someone who cleans the inside of a car" and if they cleaned the outside this was a "hand wash" which isn't valeting! :doublesho When I mentioned paint correction, I was informed that this "activity" wouldn't be covered as it is bodyshop work. So, to eliminate this problem, we have an extensive business description under our scheme.

Click the link above to our scheme and hopefully it will explain things in greater detail.

*Motor Trade Insurance*

From Road Risks only to full Combined policies for premises, Motor Trade Insurance is one our specialities and we have a great deal of product knowledge. Unfortunately Motor Trade Insurance is probably one of the most miss-sold insurance policies there is and far too often people are sold policies that are not suitable for their needs. I often receive feedback confirming this and I would urge anyone seeking Motor Trade Insurance that they speak to a Broker, such as ourselves, that has a firm understanding of this type of insurance and the specific exclusions that can vary quite considerably from one Insurer to another.

For the general valeters we have a lovely little policy that often works out cheaper than van insurance, but there is quite a strict acceptance criteria so we will make sure you are eligible for the policy. For those who work on the high end and more expensive vehicles, we can tailor a Motor Trade policy to suit, but will also discuss other options with affordability in mind.

We can cover a full range of trades and not just valeters/detailers, from mobile tyre fitters, auto electricians, mechanics etc, to people working from home, buying & selling etc, to full premises cover for those with a business unit.

*Goods In Transit Insurance*

We have a cracking little scheme for "Goods In Transit" insurance which includes overnight theft and is ideal for valeters/detailers.

We can also cover pretty much any trade from tradesmen, own goods & deliveries (shops etc), to couriers and haulage contractors.

*Liability Insurance*

Cover is available for a very wide range of trades and businesses, from Tradesmen (builders, carpenters, plasterers, carpet fitters, cleaning contractors etc), computer consultants, hairdressers and so on. From traditional trades to bespoke or high risk markets, we can place almost any type of business through the composite, Lloyds and scheme markets we have available to us

*Property Owners Insurance*

From private landlords looking for buildings/contents cover, to property portfolios and commercial property insurance. We are very competitive in this area of business and have a number of schemes available to us

*Business Insurance & Commercial Combined Insurance*

From a whole range of business such as retailers (shops etc), salons & offices, manufacturers, printers and engineering companies, we have numerous packages and bespoke polices available. Again, this is an area we are very competitive on.

*Vehicle Fleet Insurance (Commercial)*

Another strong market for, from 3 vehicle "make" fleets and 5+ vehicle fleets of cars, vans, HGVs or even a mixture. We can accommodate pretty much all types of trades, for example contractors, service engineers, consultants, haulage contractors.

*Taxi (Private/Public Hire) Insurance*

Coversure has always been a key player in this market and has been an industry leader in developing schemes with Insurers. We are restricted by post code for this type of business so unfortunately can only accommodate risks local to Swindon.

*Commercial Vehicle Insurance*

If Motor Trade insurance proves and expensive option for valeters/detailers, we are happy to look at van insurance as an alternative. Unfortunately though this one of those areas that insurers see as easy online business so it is all a bit cut throat, but we will try and do what we can to get a good rate.

We can also provide quotations for a whole range of other businesses, such as tradesmen, retailers, engineers etc

We have a full range of commercial products and in addition to the above can provide additional products such as business car insurance, Professional Indemnity Insurance, Commercial Legal Expenses etc, so should be able to accommodate all the insurance needs of most businesses, whether self employed, a partnership/LLP or a Limited company.

*Personal Insurance*

*Mid Net/High Net Worth Household Buildings & Contents Insurance*

Another strong area for us with an excellent choice of schemes offering extensive cover. Aimed at contents cover normally around £80k+ (with or without buildings cover) and for policyholders seeking a high level of cover rather than a standard/cheap policy.

*
Other Personal Insurance -*

I'll be perfectly honest, being a commercial Broker, most of our motor and household business is mainly accommodation business for our commercial customers who want to have all their insurance in one place and price isn't so much of an issue.

There are far too many insurers wanting a slice of this particualr cake and it is not really a market we want to fight for, bashing prices down to match online quotes that have dubious levels of cover and excesses.

If you want to give us a try, you are more than welcome to, but please don't be surprised if we are way off the mark. We are more likely to succeed with the unusual risks, where we can represent you and put a case to an underwriter in the best possible light and fight a corner for you, rather than the normal car or household quotes.

Unfortunately we have no decent markets for private car insurance for drivers under 25 I'm afraid, so it is not even worth giving us a go. Nor for modified vehicles, but there are enough companies fighting for this type of business as it is, so we leave them to it.

Feel free to give us a call and we can have a chat and see what we can do for you :thumb:

*Contact Details - 
*

*Our dedicated valeters/detailers website - www.valeters-insurance.co.uk
Our main website - www.coversure.co.uk/swindon


Telephone- 01793 978051

Email - [email protected]*


----------



## chrisc

Do you do van light haulage insurance then due july if i dont pack it in with diesel costs


----------



## Shiny

We do indeed. Our courier/parcel delivery rates are bit off at the moment though, we had two good Insurer schemes running, one pulled out and the other had a massive rate hike. We've been working on new schemes but Insurers aren't bending over backwards on the commercial vehicle market at present as it hasn't been too profitable for them in recent years. If it is not time critical (ie light haulage), then we may be worth a shot on the van.

We should be good on the Public Liability and Goods In Transit insurance if you also need that covered.


----------



## chrisc

public and goods i pay around £210 for both.Courier rate around £996


----------



## Shiny

To be fair they look like pretty good rates, you'd struggle to find anything much cheaper.


----------



## andystevens

How much is a sole Trader road risk policy please? Please give an idea of what incriments of cover you do as in - Road risks cover to £10,000, £20,000 etc.


----------



## Shiny

Hi Andy, we'd need to have a chat with you to get you a price, but we have a number of markets available for Road Risks policies and can pretty much get you what every indemnity limit you require. Comprehensive normally starts at £5k and goes up in £5k increments, pretty much to any limit within reason, although obviously £150k is going to be substantially more expensive than £15k. 

Cheers


----------

